# how do I close the gap on a spark plug



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

I'm replacing my plugs on my 2.0 and I gapped one a little too far. I've tried shaking the plug, which I though is what you do, but it's not budging. Is there anything else that I can do?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: how do I close the gap on a spark plug (hookedup4door)*

Little hammer should do the trick! Just knock lightly on the ground electrode.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I've always been curious to know how the real mechanics do this. I place the electrode against the head of a finish nail in the trim around my garage door, and slowly lean into it until it's gapped properly or a little under. If it's under, I use the gapping tool to pull it out a little. I suppose I could lean into it with the gapping tool in there, then I wouldn't have to readjust...


----------



## dlh71155 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: how do I close the gap on a spark plug (hookedup4door)*

there are tools available to do this. the tool usually has a range of wire sizes for gapping, a file for cleaning and a prying tool for adjusting gap. any good auto parts house should have type tool.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: how do I close the gap on a spark plug (dlh71155)*

Thanks for the help guys. I tapped it against the garage floor until it was at the right gap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: how do I close the gap on a spark plug (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_Thanks for the help guys. I tapped it against the garage floor until it was at the right gap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's my method...the method of a "real mechanic"


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: how do I close the gap on a spark plug (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_That's my method...the method of a "real mechanic"









Actually, "real" mechanics exclusively use the method described by superfletch.







Seriously, tapping works fine, but you have to be sure that your don't accidentally crack the porcelain surrounding the center electrode. If a piece were to come loose inside the cylinder, there would be serious problems.


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: how do I close the gap on a spark plug (BlueGTIguy)*

they make a closed U shape tool that you can put on the post and lever up or down. 
but i just use the tap method.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: how do I close the gap on a spark plug (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_
That's my method...the method of a "real mechanic"









I just became a tapper.
Wonder how Gumby does it...


----------



## 2slo4me (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: how do I close the gap on a spark plug (surferfletch)*

yea i tap mine against the lil #10 bolts on my fenders lol


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: how do I close the gap on a spark plug (2slo4me)*


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

That's official looking enough for me!


----------

